# shoulder surgery



## jcdoc107 (Jan 10, 2011)

Anyone ever have shoulder surgery/labral repair? Just wondering how long before you were back on the board or if it was offseason how long before you think you could have returned to riding. Think I will be having surgery soon for a non riding related injury but don't want to miss most of the season.


----------



## AjP (Oct 1, 2011)

i personally havent had any surgury with that, but you would definately need recovery time, its different for everybody. so i would ride only when YOU feel comfortable riding, so dont strain yourslef, or you can just injure yourself even worse, im sure u got plenty more seasons ahead of you bro


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

I had a labrum tear and recovered enough to ride in under 2 months. It took about 4 months before I could put any serious strain on it.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Have you talked to a sports medicine specialist about it? I had a minor labrum tear in my right rotator cuff and I opted to just rest it for 6 weeks and do strengthening excercises for the psoas, rhomboids, deltoid to stablize it better. After that, I was back to lifting weights and I can do all motions without any problems (bench and shoulder press give no pain/inflammation). I would think with surgery, you're looking at least the same if not longer time period.

The only thing that it does not is click slightly when rotating my arm. But I've injured my left shoulder and right ankle and they also click and don't cause any problems, so I'm not sure if it necessarily hurts anything.


----------



## Engage_mike (Oct 14, 2011)

Tore my labrum doing simulated skydiving...(sad but true :dunno Anyways..I delt with it for quite a while and eventually i was throwing it out of joint simply by cheering for the Orlando Magic (or throwing my arm in anger more like) anyways..had surgery..was in sling for 6 weeks...once I was out of sling I could not move at all( that is the idea, they want it all to heal and it becomes stiff so you can retrain the shoulder) I was very good about rehabbing and I would say it took me 6 months to be full strength and full rotation again. Needless to say I dislocated it last year (2 years after surgery) while catching an edge..quite stupid accident too..but I am not electing surgery again..I'm just hoping the labrum didn't tear again! Good Luck


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Engage_mike said:


> Tore my labrum doing simulated skydiving...(sad but true :dunno Anyways..I delt with it for quite a while and eventually i was throwing it out of joint simply by cheering for the Orlando Magic (or throwing my arm in anger more like) anyways..had surgery..was in sling for 6 weeks...once I was out of sling I could not move at all( that is the idea, they want it all to heal and it becomes stiff so you can retrain the shoulder) I was very good about rehabbing and I would say it took me 6 months to be full strength and full rotation again. Needless to say I dislocated it last year (2 years after surgery) while catching an edge..quite stupid accident too..but I am not electing surgery again..I'm just hoping the labrum didn't tear again! Good Luck


I tore it again, but I don't think it is near as bad as it was last time. I have been taking it easy the last 4 months and it is slowly starting to feel better.


----------

